# Welcher Hersteller bietet die besten Handy ''cases'' an



## Nilos (27. Juli 2011)

Denke der Threadtitel sagt alles


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juli 2011)

Otterboxen sollen am besten schützen


----------



## Nilos (28. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Otterboxen sollen am besten schützen


 
Der Hersteller heisst Otterboxen? Was haltet ihr von Case-Mate? Was gibt es denn sonst noch so ausser Otterbox und Case-Mate?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2011)

Nein Otterbox iPhone 4 Cases, iPad 2 Cases, Tablet Cases & More // OtterBox.com


----------



## Nilos (28. Juli 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus als hätten die leider nichts für das Optimus 3D


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2011)

fitbag soll auch ganz gut sein, habe ich aber bisher noch keine erfahrungen mit gesammelt.


----------



## Adimonta (28. Juli 2011)

Pauschal den "besten" Anbieter zu nennen ist schwierig, kommt auf deine Bedürfnisse darauf an. Die am schnellsten wachsende Marke ist aber Case-Mate und bietet für Optimus 3D Cases an: LG Optimus 3D Cases, Holsters, Skins, and Accessories

Ansonsten schreib mir einen Suchauftrag und ich werde nach weiteren Cases recherchieren: Handysocken.com: Suchauftrag - Hilfe - Assistent


----------



## Nilos (28. Juli 2011)

Adimonta schrieb:


> Pauschal den "besten" Anbieter zu nennen ist schwierig, kommt auf deine Bedürfnisse darauf an. Die am schnellsten wachsende Marke ist aber Case-Mate und bietet für Optimus 3D Cases an: LG Optimus 3D Cases, Holsters, Skins, and Accessories
> 
> Ansonsten schreib mir einen Suchauftrag und ich werde nach weiteren Cases recherchieren: Handysocken.com: Suchauftrag - Hilfe - Assistent


 
Jop Case-mate war auch mein erster Gedanke nur leider gibt es für cases keine Tests... Zumindest habe ich diese noch nicht gefunden ... Also eigentlich möchte ich mein Handy vor kratzern Schützen so gut wie es geht... evtl. wäre dann Fitbag besser oder? oder sollte ich mir lieber ein Case + Schutzfolie besorgen?


----------

